# Replacement Parts (CG Gold Irons)



## Forty04

Hello fellow golf fanatics!

This is my first post, but I've been lurking around here for a while. I ran a few different searches but alas, did not find an answer to my question. Please, if I've missed an obvious answer somewhere, feel free to link me and I'll be on my way 


I have a set of the Cleveland CG Gold irons (3 and 4 hybrid, 5-pw standard irons). Yesterday, while grabbing my 7 iron, I noticed that the Yellow rubber insert in the cavity of my 7 Iron was missing (insert angry face here..). I checked the bottom of my bag and all the obvious spots, but couldn't find it. I don't hit that club too often, so I'm not entirely sure where/when I even last saw it.


Anyway, what I'm looking for is a website or even smaller shops that I could call that might carry something like this. Any ideas? I've "consulted the Googles" but can't seem to find anything like that.

Any and all info is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for your efforts.

-Tony


----------



## Cajun

Welcome to Golf Forum. I would guess to buy just the cavity insert you're going to have to go to Cleveland themselves.
Maybe they have some laying around in a warehouse someplace and can help you out. I don't kno of any other source for bit parts to irons. One of the other guys may be able to help out though. Here's the Cleveland info:

CLEVELAND GOLF
5601 Skylab Road
Huntington Beach, CA 92647
USA
Phone: (714) 889-1300
Fax: (714) 889-5890


You can replace the club at Ironfinder, but that's a little expensive just to replace the insert.

Ironfinder: Details for Cleveland CG Gold 7 Iron SKU=46115


----------



## Surtees

Welcome to the site not sure on that one sorry.


----------

